# Adjust Saddle Angle (CAAD12)



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently got my CAAD12 and wanted to adjust the saddle but is having some issues on the seat post (SP) clamp since I'm not familiar with it. 

The SP has a knob (screw) at the frontside and a nut on the backside. What is the knob for and how to properly use it for adjustment? Is this to angle the seat? What is the best steps to do for seat angle adjustments. 

TIA


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes. First, un-tighten the bolt on the back, then turn the knob on the front to either lower or raise the front of the saddle, then tighten the bolt again.

Note that when you tighten the bolt, it may change the saddle angle a little bit from what you had when the bolt is loose (the bolt might pull the rear down as you tighten it) so maybe you'll need to adjust the knob so the front of the saddle points down a little bit more than what you want but not by much.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I''ll try that...thanks!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally adjusted my seat close to desired 0 angle (using lever). 
You are correct. After adjusting the knob to what you think is the perfect angle, once you tighten the bolt, it changes the angle. Had to adjust it several times. Don't know why Cannondale have to reinvent a working 1 bolt system and make it more complicated than it needs to. That SP system is a PITA.


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate exactly that system. fortunately the aftermarket cannondale c2 seatpost is traditional 2-bolt system.

btw, has FSA produced SLK ITC 25.4 seatpost? I need a negative set back (let's say set forward  to push forward the saddle... any other option?


----------

